# Working Full Time: Help



## jah271 (Aug 25, 2018)

We have an absolutely beautiful 6-month-old female who we love to bits. However, our circumstances have now changed and I'm having to leave her all morning till lunchtime (when I come back to feed her) and then all afternoon until 5:10. Does anyone else do this? We are with her all weekend. At dog training, I'm made to feel like I'm mentally abusing my dog for doing this, and it's really getting to me - we really don't want to rehome her. Does anyone else leave their dogs for this long and is there any reassurance you can offer us? Please, no judgement, we already feel awful about it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I work full time. I always have. Don't let it bother you. Spend time when you get home. 

Dogs sleep when you are away anyway.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Life happens. Most people who own dogs work full time! You're getting her out midday, so as long as she's getting some exercise before and after she should be okay with your schedule. I'd be inclined to tell the folks picking on you for working to mind their own business - or perhaps something a little more blunt, but you get the idea LOL!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I work full-time, second shift, mandatory over-time, too far to drive home and back at lunch, and three days out of five, I have a 3 hour therapy session so my day is from 8:30AM when I leave, until 1:00AM which is the earliest I can get home. Then I sleep at least part of that time. 

My six month old girl is the light of my life. She is not crated, she is kenneled, and I have other dogs, so she is not all alone, but they are long days. Your girl will be fine.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

jah271 said:


> We have an absolutely beautiful 6-month-old female who we love to bits. However, our circumstances have now changed and I'm having to leave her all morning till lunchtime (when I come back to feed her) and then all afternoon until 5:10. Does anyone else do this? We are with her all weekend. At dog training, I'm made to feel like I'm mentally abusing my dog for doing this, and it's really getting to me - we really don't want to rehome her. Does anyone else leave their dogs for this long and is there any reassurance you can offer us? Please, no judgement, we already feel awful about it.


I used to leave for work at 1pm and on a good day I was home at midnight. Most days I arranged to have Shadow let out of her crate for an hour around supper time, on the days that could not be arranged I shortened my day as best I could but she was still crated for 8+hours. It is what it is, most of us are not independently wealthy.
Tell people to mind their own business unless they would like to pay your bills so you can stay home and play with your dog.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Your situation doesn't sound so bad, you still get to see your dog in the afternoon right? Even then, people work full time and manage to still have dogs. Just spend as much time as you can with your dog, and try and keep him occupied while he's in the crate for hours by puzzle toys or stuffed kong.


----------



## cqok (May 22, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I used to leave for work at 1pm and on a good day I was home at midnight. Most days I arranged to have Shadow let out of her crate for an hour around supper time, on the days that could not be arranged I shortened my day as best I could but she was still crated for 8+hours. It is what it is, most of us are not independently wealthy.
> Tell people to mind their own business unless they would like to pay your bills so you can stay home and play with your dog.


How can you give puppy lunch if you cant back home? I dont want to hire stranger come to my home to help, is there any other way to take pup out for bathroom and feed? thanks


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

People have to work. The breed is very flexible and will adjust to your schedule.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

OP I think you're "judging" your own self way to harshly....if the "pool" of dog owners so to speak was limited to folks who did not work.....dog owners would be few and far between...further in today's world folks have to work to keep up with the cost of pet foods,toys,training equipment and most costly---Vet care....I'm retired now but for years my wife and I both worked....when a dog had a medical issue like recovering from CCL surgery etc..... my wife or I made it work by coming home at lunch or whatever was needed.....I imagine that unless your dog is very anxious or lacks confidence she'll be fine when seperated...the fact that you'll be on a regular routine as far as work....translates into a routine/schedule for your dog as far as feeding,training and playing....they love routines-they really thrive on them...over time she'll likely "learn" the distinct sound of your vehicle and IMO there's no better way to throw aside a crappy work day then to be greeted by one of these guys who's simply ecstatic...that you did something as simple as walked through the door.


The fact that you started this post shows the type of person you are...you're caring with a good heart......you and your girl are both very lucky....so give yourself a break...she'll be fine


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Most dog owners work full time. I bring my pup and she is in the crate then out for an hour at lunch. She is fine. Don't let anyone guilt you for earning a living! Most parents work, too. It is what it is.


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

I leave for work at 6:50 am and usually don't get home until 6:15pm sometimes later if we have a training after work. Xena has adjusted and she knows the sound of my Jeep. She's adjusted to this schedule just fine. I play with her before I leave for work and I play with her when I get home and we train in the evenings. It's hard but its doable and she's fine. Don't beat yourself up over this; it sounds like you're doing a great job with your puppy.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

These people dissing you at dog training class must be Dog As Child Substitute types


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

cqok said:


> How can you give puppy lunch if you cant back home? I dont want to hire stranger come to my home to help, is there any other way to take pup out for bathroom and feed? thanks



Depends on how old your dog is. Over the years I have either taken young pups to work with me or arranged for other people to be with them during the day. Once they have passed 6-8 months they are generally ok, I used to leave them in an outdoor run while I was at work but dogs get poisoned or stolen a lot where I live so that doesn't work for me anymore. 

When Sabs was a pup hubby and I arranged our schedules so one of us was always home, when Shadow was a pup I took her with me for the most part or employed puppy sitters since she had to be fed every couple of hours.


----------



## cqok (May 22, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Depends on how old your dog is. Over the years I have either taken young pups to work with me or arranged for other people to be with them during the day. Once they have passed 6-8 months they are generally ok, I used to leave them in an outdoor run while I was at work but dogs get poisoned or stolen a lot where I live so that doesn't work for me anymore.
> 
> When Sabs was a pup hubby and I arranged our schedules so one of us was always home, when Shadow was a pup I took her with me for the most part or employed puppy sitters since she had to be fed every couple of hours.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Now that summer is over I'm in the same boat and feel so bad!! Mei is in the kennel for roughly 3.5 hours. I come home at like 1100 during my lunch/workout time. I take her out and exercise/play with her for about half hour then back in the kennel while I go back. She will then be in there for like 45minutes until my wife gets home at 1245sh, then she's out for remainder of the day. 

This first past week, Mei seemed to be just fine. I'm still beating myself up about it lol. I've ordered a 5'x10' dog run kennel that I will set up inside in the basement. I think she'll rather be in there than the 48" kennel.

Good luck and you're not the only one!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

My dogs are my babies, however I don't mistake them for actual children (they're DOGS after all)

I work 7am - 3pm. I try to not leave my girl crated for longer than 9 hours. It sucks, but I work full time (and right now my husband is away on Military orders) and it has to be done. If I can't get home within the 9 hour time frame, I ask a friend to let her out to potty or take a lunch and make up the time later. I'm hoping some day I will be in a position where I can take my dog to work (apparently that happens often here in Maryland lol) or I can work from home. 

Don't worry. Everyone has a different situation. Those people need to mind their own business and worry about THEIR dogs.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't be so hard on yourself. You need to do whatever works for you and your dog. Most people work fulltime, out of the home. At 6 months, most pups can be fed twice a day. I work 10+ hours a day. I leave at 530am, and I'm often not home until close to 4pm. I don't get breaks. They adjust very well to our schedules if we make sure to spend time when we are home. Sitka has been on my schedule since he was about 7/8 weeks old. We created a routine, and he fell in line. Do I feel guilty? Oh yeah, I think about him all day, I love the beast. But if I don't work, he doesn't have a loving home, and food in his bowl. I think he'd think it's a fair trade. ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

All these great comments making me feel a little more assured. Mei knows we come home, so that is good and we put in the time with her when we're all home. Hope the OP feels a little better from these comments!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I was working and had a new pup, I would have a week or so off and maybe be lucky enough to arrange to dash home at noon and then back to the office. But that would be for about a month total. Somehow all three survived these circumstances just fine.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mei said:


> All these great comments making me feel a little more assured. Mei knows we come home, so that is good and we put in the time with her when we're all home. Hope the OP feels a little better from these comments!


I hope so to. 
The reality is that we sometimes are made to feel guilty about things that are just life. If everyone waited until they were wealthy and not working to get a dog then no one would have a dog. I don't sweat things like the fact that I have to work, it's just life and lets be realistic. At 5 years old I was getting myself breakfast and getting ready for school on my own because my parents were long gone by 6am. I had a key to the house and I came home and amused myself until they got home. I'm still here, nothing tragic happened. My mother was home when I severed my finger so clearly it made no difference. Why do we worry more about dogs then children? People need to understand that dogs will sleep much of the day if we let them.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I will vouch for the sleeping part! As somebody who works from home, I observed that my dog sleeps during my morning and afternoon work sessions. He is free to harass me, ask to go out in yard, walk around whole house ... but what he actually chooses to do is lay in the hall where he can keep one eye on me, and nap. 

And I am sure that anyone will say that dogfood and veterinary care are pretty essential for your dog as well (besides your presence!)


----------



## jah271 (Aug 25, 2018)

I really do, hope you do too


----------



## jah271 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you so much - I really can't say how much this has helped. It really is appreciated.


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Our 8 month old is home and crated from about 7:30am-4:30pm, Monday through Friday. Most evenings and all weekends are very active for her. Playing and training. She's happy, healthy, engaged with us, and training is going well. We give her Kongs stuffed with yummy stuff for the day. 

Up until she was 5 months old, however, we did hire a dog walker to let her out once or twice a day (depending on her age at the time) until she was old enough to hold her bladder. She's never had an accident in her crate since we started skipping the mid-day potty break around 5 months.


----------



## jah271 (Aug 25, 2018)

thank you so much for this.


----------



## MOzak (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for posting this, I work two full days 8.40am-5.45pm and was worried (even though the trusted breeder I'm getting him from works full time) thus has made me less worried.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I get to work from home during the summer quite a bit. 

They sleep ALL DAY LONG... until I move then they come bother me. :|


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I take Scarlet to work with me everyday. She also sleeps all day long, lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have usually been self employed from home so my dogs have rarely been alone all day. When I worked multiple businesses, had young children and activities, I was home but mostly ignored the dogs a lot because I was busy all the time. What I don’t understand is when I was heavily into rescue, they would not adopt dogs to people who were gone all day. I did intake calling and had to ask where the dog would be kept (only dog owners who kept dogs inside were approved) and how long the dog would be alone. If adopters were gone too long they could not get a dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have usually been self employed from home so my dogs have rarely been alone all day. When I worked multiple businesses, had young children and activities, I was home but mostly ignored the dogs a lot because I was busy all the time. What I don’t understand is when I was heavily into rescue, they would not adopt dogs to people who were gone all day. I did intake calling and had to ask where the dog would be kept (only dog owners who kept dogs inside were approved) and how long the dog would be alone. If adopters were gone too long they could not get a dog.


Confusing isn't it. Someone who works two jobs can foster 7-8 dogs but adopters should be home all day.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Confusing isn't it. Someone who works two jobs can foster 7-8 dogs but adopters should be home all day.


I didn’t foster until I had more free time. I didn’t think it was fair to the dogs.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have usually been self employed from home so my dogs have rarely been alone all day. When I worked multiple businesses, had young children and activities, I was home but mostly ignored the dogs a lot because I was busy all the time. *What I don’t understand is when I was heavily into rescue, they would not adopt dogs to people who were gone all day.* I did intake calling and had to ask where the dog would be kept (only dog owners who kept dogs inside were approved) and how long the dog would be alone. If adopters were gone too long they could not get a dog.


There's members of this site who will say you should re-home your dog if you leave them crated for a full workday. 

There's also members who think outdoor kennels are wrong.

There's also members who think (insert opinion that would have people questioning your sanity 20 years ago).

People get just about as extreme in their opinions about pets as they do about babies. 

Such is life I suppose. 

My two abused crated dogs seem to think their lives are pretty awesome but I don't speak dog so I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t have to crate my dogs when I’m gone. Not every dog that is home all day is crated. Puppies, maybe, but when a dog is an adult and trained, they should be able to be loose indoors without owner’s worrying about them tearing their home apart.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like I'm probably the only person here who is self employed. At times, I wish I wasn't home all day. My dogs are great, but they're with me 24/7. I take them with me everywhere I go too. Your dog won't mind some time away from you, and you shouldn't mind either. Every dog I've had prior to these two, I had when I was a kid, so they'd be alone all day while we were in school and my parents were working, they've always been fine. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t have to crate my dogs when I’m gone. Not every dog that is home all day is crated. Puppies, maybe, but when a dog is an adult and trained, they should be able to be loose indoors without owner’s worrying about them tearing their home apart.



My dogs are both still young and one's actually still a puppy, but I wasn't really trying to debate the point.

Funnily enough, you appear to have answered your own question. You seem to agree with them you just draw your line in the sand at a different point.


----------



## gregus73 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have to kennel Max when I go to work. 

When I get home, I make sure to play with him and take him on his walk.
Max sleeps in my bedroom.

When I leave him for 1-3 hours, I do not kennel him and give him the entire downstairs. I close the upstairs bedrooms and bathroom. No issues yet.

When I am home, he gets the roam of the house. (he is almost 10 months now)


----------



## Parkers (Jan 15, 2011)

My wife and I had an identical circumstance, our pup adjusted fine. Once she was fully house broken and could be out of the dog crate she was pretty content. Try setting up a baby cam to watch her from work. If she can walk around, play with her toys, bark at the front door and sleep ... she'll be just fine.


----------



## NikkiB89 (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t know if this is feasible for you, but my Pepper goes to doggie daycare three days a week (I work an atypical schedule and my husband is home on weekends, so that’s all we need). I very carefully shopped for the place and found one with amazing reviews. They even send me videos throughout the day. The owners are “dogs are children” types, so she’s playing either inside or outside all day, except for mandatory rest after lunch to prevent bloat, and nap time, since she’s a puppy. She’s made a lot of friends and is good and tired when we go to pick her up. And it’s only 20 a day. Bonus? Spending so much time with other dogs really sped up her learning bite-inhibition. She only lightly mouths me know, when she used to draw blood.


----------



## Richd (Dec 13, 2013)

If you are luck you can find a dog grandparent in the neighbor hood. My parents used to dog sit for my first shepherd. They got the companionship without any of the responsibilities of ownership. (just like human grandparents) I think it extended my dad's life by a few years. If you have any retirees in the vicinity you may want to check if they are dog lovers. You may be doing yourself, your dog and them a favor.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have usually been self employed from home so my dogs have rarely been alone all day. When I worked multiple businesses, had young children and activities, I was home but mostly ignored the dogs a lot because I was busy all the time. What I don’t understand is when I was heavily into rescue, they would not adopt dogs to people who were gone all day. I did intake calling and had to ask where the dog would be kept (only dog owners who kept dogs inside were approved) and how long the dog would be alone. If adopters were gone too long they could not get a dog.





Sabis mom said:


> Confusing isn't it. Someone who works two jobs can foster 7-8 dogs but adopters should be home all day.



I've tried twice to adopt from local breed rescues...first time was approx 25 years ago turned down because I didn't own a crate and my wife and I both worked....second time a different rescue turned down again because we both were working....friends who knew both of us....knew our dogs....knew our home and knew our fenced yard-- always ended on the same note when I told the story....WHAT ? they turned you down ?.....YOU???....I can tell this story now and laugh a bit-but back then it wasn't funny....in truth I wouldn't change anything because both "turn downs" resulted in me getting two pups who grew into great dogs.


Years ago I went to a big weekend dog event in northern Virginia....the first GSD rescue I dealt with (and was turned down by)was there with some adoptable dogs....I was walking around with Cody (my now 12 year old black dog)....one of the ladies who I'm guessing volunteered for the rescue was really taken with him......"He's sooo pretty and really behaved around all these people---I guess you've spent time training him /....my answer....yes maam-I have.......then she asks...".Have you ever thought about adopting or maybe even foster one of these great dogs ?" my answer...no maam-I'm not interested and kept walking....now that's not what I really wanted to say....but she seemed like a very nice innocent women..so that was the answer she got--LOL


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*Working Parents*



jah271 said:


> We have an absolutely beautiful 6-month-old female who we love to bits. However, our circumstances have now changed and I'm having to leave her all morning till lunchtime (when I come back to feed her) and then all afternoon until 5:10. Does anyone else do this? We are with her all weekend. At dog training, I'm made to feel like I'm mentally abusing my dog for doing this, and it's really getting to me - we really don't want to rehome her. Does anyone else leave their dogs for this long and is there any reassurance you can offer us? Please, no judgement, we already feel awful about it.



I am 73yo and until the new puppy we are getting in November, I have worked full-time with all my GSD's (8), plus 11 puppies (had a babysitter for). They all turned out sweet, stable, babies. I would not leave your puppy where she can get herself in trouble. It isn't pleasant to have mommy & daddy come home and have them be mad at you because you have made a mess or torn something up. As long as you remember that a dog will be a dog and make your homecomings "always" pleasant, you dog will grow up happy as a lark. Don't believe anything "negative" about all those "know it all do-gooders". Enjoy your baby and she will enjoy you.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I've tried twice to adopt from local breed rescues...first time was approx 25 years ago turned down because I didn't own a crate and my wife and I both worked....second time a different rescue turned down again because we both were working....friends who knew both of us....knew our dogs....knew our home and knew our fenced yard-- always ended on the same note when I told the story....WHAT ? they turned you down ?.....YOU???....I can tell this story now and laugh a bit-but back then it wasn't funny....in truth I wouldn't change anything because both "turn downs" resulted in me getting two pups who grew into great dogs.
> 
> 
> Years ago I went to a big weekend dog event in northern Virginia....the first GSD rescue I dealt with (and was turned down by)was there with some adoptable dogs....I was walking around with Cody (my now 12 year old black dog)....one of the ladies who I'm guessing volunteered for the rescue was really taken with him......"He's sooo pretty and really behaved around all these people---I guess you've spent time training him /....my answer....yes maam-I have.......then she asks...".Have you ever thought about adopting or maybe even foster one of these great dogs ?" my answer...no maam-I'm not interested and kept walking....now that's not what I really wanted to say....but she seemed like a very nice innocent women..so that was the answer she got--LOL


Yeah, some of those rescues are so demanding, it's a wonder they ever get their dogs adopted. One of the ones around me said that a fenced in yard is mandatory.....that ruled me out. And I wanted one their GSDs at that time. It didn't matter that I had a special needs GSD before. I get that they're trying to protect their dogs.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

There's no easy way to tell if you, or anyone else will be a "good" dog owner. There's only statistics, unfortunately. The "right " ones get turned down, and the "wrong" folks get approved all too often. But put yourself in their shoes... You have to set "some" criteria...and if a rescue or shelter is smart they use data to help them! 

That being said, I've been turned down too...and that CLEARLY couldn't be right LOL! But they do the best they can, and we should all applaud that!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

goldtwh said:


> I am 73yo and until the new puppy we are getting in November, I have worked full-time with all my GSD's (8), plus 11 puppies (had a babysitter for). They all turned out sweet, stable, babies. I would not leave your puppy where she can get herself in trouble. It isn't pleasant to have mommy & daddy come home and have them be mad at you because you have made a mess or torn something up. As long as you remember that a dog will be a dog and make your homecomings "always" pleasant, you dog will grow up happy as a lark. Don't believe anything "negative" about all those "know it all do-gooders". Enjoy your baby and she will enjoy you.


This is feaking awesome, I congratulate you! I got my current puppy when I was 58, thinking this is my last chance to enjoy raising a puppy, and outliving her also. 

That being said, my neighbor and good friend, was diagnosed with prostate cancer at 75. The doctors told him it won't bother you for 15 or more years...he said, #### that, treat it NOW!

He's now 91, and doing quite well!

Best of luck to you and your new puppy!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I work full time. My male is loose, my female is crated. 
All this talk about dog sitters, and doggie daycare is unnecessary for dogs 6 mos and older. Not to mention that would get someone bit in my house. 
Both dogs are fine being left.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I’d consider getting a second dog so they both have company while you are gone. A life in solitude isn’t good for a pack animal imo


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

clipke said:


> I feel like I'm probably the only person here who is self employed. At times, I wish I wasn't home all day. My dogs are great, but they're with me 24/7.


Self employed here too! (graphic / web design) My dog spends all day with me, goes walking/running with me, and sleeps on our bedroom floor at night...let me tell you, I am familiar with every grunt, every huff, every sigh, and I can tell you what he is thinking and what he wants at any moment, and what his mood is. I see him more than my husband and my kids! Like he'll stand up and my husband will say,"Does he need to go out?" and I say, "Naw. He's going to his water bowl." Sometimes I feel like I am turning into a dog...I need to get out and see People more...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CatMan900 said:


> I’d consider getting a second dog so they both have company while you are gone. A life in solitude isn’t good for a pack animal imo



Please don't do this.


----------



## beth_newhart (May 21, 2017)

I work full-time. I have a 4 month old GSD puppy and I make it work. Do not let your trainer shame you. The fact that they are is completely ridiculous to me. For my 4 month old puppy, I have someone come mid morning and mid afternoon, and I come home at lunch time. Roxy is a happy, well-rounded pup. A four month-old puppy can in theory be left alone 4 hours in their crate. A 6 month-old puppy, like yours, can in theory be left 6 hours at a time. I think Roxy could definitely go 4 hours in her crate, I just have been hesitant to do so because she is doing so well. It is completely reasonable to leave your pup from morning to lunch, and then lunch-5:10pm.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

GSDchoice said:


> Self employed here too! (graphic / web design) My dog spends all day with me, goes walking/running with me, and sleeps on our bedroom floor at night...let me tell you, I am familiar with every grunt, every huff, every sigh, and I can tell you what he is thinking and what he wants at any moment, and what his mood is. I see him more than my husband and my kids! Like he'll stand up and my husband will say,"Does he need to go out?" and I say, "Naw. He's going to his water bowl." Sometimes I feel like I am turning into a dog...I need to get out and see People more...


I'm also a designer. Self taught since the age of 10, however I don't do it for work anymore. Freelancing wasn't steady enough for me. I grow and manage social media accounts now!


----------

